# Central Division



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The Vikings, Lions, Packers, and Bears are not doing well this year. The Division looks week and just about any teams has a shot at winning the Division. I am glad that I have fantasy football... At least I can cheer on my players and it makes the season a little more interesting.

Who do you think will win the division?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I think it could end up being a four way tie, if the pack could ever win a game! :eyeroll:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Truly defining the group of teams once called "the black and blue division" The NFC North will be the NL West of 2005. A .500 record will probably win it.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The way these teams are playing, i wouldn't be surprised if 7-9 won the division. I long for the days of optomism that were had before the season started.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

The division sucks! It is by far the worst in the nfl. I wouldn't be surprised if 6-7 games won it


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The next few weeks should be interesting in this division... Who is going to be at the top when it's all said and done - who knows? :-?


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Bears will win the division at 7 and 9. (Just as long as the Vikes dont win it!)


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Vikes 24
Bears 13

:bop:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Bears - 2
Vikings - 0

Vikes lose a tough one to da bears in 4 OT's on a sack of Daunte in the endzone. At least he didn't fumble it! oke: uke: :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

poke your stick all you want, but if the game isn't settled in the first overtime it's a tie during the regular season


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Sounds like Thomas Jones will be out this weekend. I heard on the radio this morning that Cedric Benson has had a terrible time adjusting to pass blocking in the NFL. Hopefully the boys up front can put some pressure on Orton so we don't have another inexperienced QB light up the scoreboard on the D. Looks like a good week for the Vikes D to crawl out of the 30th ranking they have built up and get ready for the charge to the top 10.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

The Detroit Lions could break out if they dont I guess you gotta go with Green Bay, Farve may have a few games left in him? He sure had one last week


----------

